# 4.0.1 ICS ROM beta available for S2!



## Jonjungle (Oct 12, 2011)

http://hotfile.com/d...CUSTOM.rar.html

Password: samfirmware.com

Source: http://www.sammobile...or-sgs2-custom/


----------



## mojorisin7178 (Oct 9, 2011)

Does this work with the tmo Version?


----------



## Jonjungle (Oct 12, 2011)

so far it's only for the Euro version of the S2. It has Samsung's TouchWIZ on top so the OS is quite spoiled plus other bugs like random reboots and difficulty in getting WiFi to work. I would only suggest to try this to developers mostly rather than the daily user.


----------

